# 3 point log splitter



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever used one of these? I own a JD 4300 (compact utility tractor) with a category 1 three point hitch. It rates somewhere around 28-32 horsepower, depending on who I ask.

Anyway, what brands / types of 3 point log splitters are the best? Worst?

I wish JD made one, but they don't!


----------



## tearitup (May 6, 2012)

King mutter makes a nice log splitter. Your HP rating doesn't matter. What matters is your hydraulic pump/volume and pressure.


----------



## Moabman (May 2, 2010)

For 3 pt units we always recommend a flow rate on 3" or 3.5" cylinders (12 or 16 ton) 5GMPM or higher. 4" should be at least 7-8 GPM otherwise the cycle time will be deadly slow and you will be disappointed. You could of course go with a PTO driven unit but they are much more money.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I made my 3-pt splitter to use the hydraulics on the 1958-JD 520. When I sold the 520 & bought a 790, I added a control valve to the splitter & run long hoses to the loader bucket cylinder connections.

It works fine for me, not fast, but neither am I, and I work by myself! ~~ grnspot


----------



## mac266 (Sep 4, 2011)

Moabman said:


> For 3 pt units we always recommend a flow rate on 3" or 3.5" cylinders (12 or 16 ton) 5GMPM or higher. 4" should be at least 7-8 GPM otherwise the cycle time will be deadly slow and you will be disappointed. You could of course go with a PTO driven unit but they are much more money.


How do I find out the flow rate of my tractor?


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

Tractordata.com says a valve flow of 8.3 gpm


----------

